# Where to buy EI dry salts?



## Ajm200 (17 Apr 2022)

Hi everyone.

I used to buy EI salts from aquariumplantfood.co.uk.

I just went to their site to get the ‘recipe’ I used to use and restock to find they have closed down.

Haven’t had to buy any for ages as I scaled back dosing when I moved my big tank to crypts and low light plants.

Where’s the best place to buy them in the UK now please? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kerrycarp (17 Apr 2022)

They are selling all the rest of their stock on ebay.


----------



## Ajm200 (17 Apr 2022)

Thanks

Just found them and was about to update this thread. I mistyped the seller’s  nameat first  and thought I’d missed the chance to grab some. 

Got some now


----------



## Cd2021 (27 Apr 2022)

I have recently purchased from Aqua Plants Care- turned up in good time and no issues to report so far. I also used Aquarium Plant Food previously. 

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Carlos Carvalheira (30 Jun 2022)

hi guys sorry to ask again but can anyone give a good source where to buy Dry salts except Aqua plants care ... not against but unfortently I'm from outside UK and this times is not easy to get things to EU from UK ... taxation, border control taxes and so on ....
I've made a quick search aquasabi it seems is finishing sry salts  with a very short range of products to choose


----------



## Neil6 (19 Nov 2022)

Has anyone else got a supplier for dry salts now (no more aquarium plant food uk)looking for micro nutrients, cheers Neil


----------



## John q (19 Nov 2022)

Neil6 said:


> looking for micro nutrients


Price has gone up a bit recently but this is what I'm using for micros, same mix as apfuk.








						Solufeed Sodium Free TEC
					

A carefully formulated, balanced chelated micronutrient source for hydroponics and fertigation. NEW IMPROVED FORMULATION. Traditional




					shopfront.solufeed.co.uk


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (19 Nov 2022)

Any good?








						CSM+B Trace Elements Ready MIX £3.99 | Aqua Plants Care
					

The ready mix of CSM+B follows a recipe of the most popular micro elements mix in the history of aquarium plants fertilisers. Simply mix in 500ml of distilled, RO or boiled water. 10g CSM+B mix with 500ml water, 1ml solution per 100 l of tank water yields a concentration of 0.015ppm Fe.




					aquaplantscare.uk


----------



## John q (19 Nov 2022)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> Any good?


It will work, but £3.99 for 10g....  ffs.

Anybody that wants Solufeed sending, I'll post it at £5 per 100g. That includes postage.


----------



## John q (19 Nov 2022)

Also worth noting we can can buy most of these ferts wholesale, just needs a few folks to club to together and share the load.  Haven't quite done the maths but reckon £40 via 4 folks, and they would have enough aquarium fertiliser to last a lifetime.








						Potassium Nitrate 13-0-46 25Kg
					

Nova N-K provides an N:K balance of 13:46 which makes the product ideal for crops with high Potassium demands. Nova N-K contains Nitrogen in nitrate form which is easily assimilated by the plant. Thanks to the synergistic effect between NO3




					www.agrigem.co.uk
				












						Magnesium Sulphate 25kg Bittersaltz
					

Epsotop Bittersaltz is a cost effective foliar fertiliser containing magnesium and sulphur. Offers excellent nutritional benefits for plants and trees. Order online today.




					www.agrigem.co.uk
				




Struggling with bulk potassium phosphate.








						1kg  MONO POTASSIUM PHOSPHATE MKP  0-52-34  EXCELLENT HYDROPONIC FEED  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1kg  MONO POTASSIUM PHOSPHATE MKP  0-52-34  EXCELLENT HYDROPONIC FEED at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (20 Nov 2022)

I’ve used these folks for other chemicals via their eBay site. No good for trace elements but I may see what other salts they can supply when I run out?








						Powders | APC Pure
					






					apcpure.com
				




Amazon also seem to have stuff in modest quantities as well.


----------

